# Blarney attacked another dog



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Oww Maggie I am so sorry to read this I cant give any advise but hope that others can,I know how attached you Ray and the girls have become to Blarney.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this. Do you think there is something medical going on? Im sorry I have no advice. Hope you get to the bottom of this and are able to fix it!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear this to. I don't have any experience of dogs like this but I am sure if anyone can sort it, you 2 can. Thankfully, he loves your 2, phew! Hope someone can give you some sound advice.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Sorry to hear this to. I don't have any experience of dogs like this but I am sure if anyone can sort it, you 2 can. Thankfully, he loves your 2, phew! Hope someone can give you some sound advice.


He is such a lovely dog we will not give up on him but that attack today he ment it but with us and the girls he is so good :crossfing we don't mind getting bitten :uhoh: but never wish it on another dog.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

So sorry Maggie, I know how horrible it is when your dog has a go at another. I have had some experience with Harry although not as serious. He has only ever warned dogs away and never got hold of one....but he does sound a nasty bugger when he does it and it isn't nice. I have more or less stopped it from happening by knowing him inside out and understanding exactly the situation that causes it. For Harry it is purely nervousness around other dogs...he hates it when they sniff at him for ages and he doesn't like young dogs that bounce around and try and play rough. Just by looking at approaching dogs I can tell how he will respond to them and luckily he has a good recall so I just call him back. If a dog has run at him and jumping around him when Harry is at my side then to be honest I don't mind if he tells them off a little. Hopefully with the help of a the Dogs trust you can work out exactly what is going through Blarneys mind when he attacks. You could also try a soft muzzle perhaps to make sure other dogs are safe until you get to know him better and understand his issues. Hope you get some help with him!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm sorry. That's a rough, I'll be interested in hearing what happens. They may be able to put you in contact with a veterinary behaviorist or vet specialist... 

"Holding on" is not a trait specific to one breed type... and it's part of the predation cycle (..."DOGS: by Lorna and Ray Coppinger has a chapter on the predation cycle (....cycle? Path? I can't remember their terminology!)). My golden will do that with objects at times. Her really, seriously, cannot let go...he's stuck like that for a while. You can put cats on his head, drop bacon and steak in front of his nose. 

Ask the Dogs Trust for resources on how to break up a dog fight, how to use citronella spray (...hopefully you have that available? Here it's called "Direct stop", comes in a can and I always take it on walks!), how to use a break stick, and on management techniques. (...take an umbrella, throw treats at the offending dog, how to plan your walks so you aren't likely to come across loose dogs. 

In the mean time... manage any trips outside very closely. Teach him to love wearing a muzzle, and to walk with a gentle leader/other type of head collar. Do not resume walks without assistance and without preventative measures in place...get a professional to show you how to do all of this. 

That's a super rough situation. I've been around a serious dog fight where there were -many- professional trainers present and who all had education on what to do...yet there was still a moment of complete panic from everyone. It sounds like you handled the situation better! 

We're here for you!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd go with Emma on this one. JRT's can be right little buggers, I'd try a muzzle while you work out how to stop him, you may even have to keep him on his lead if he wont behave. Good luck with him !!!!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree with Emma, Dave and RedDogs too. A soft muzzle is a good idea for his own good and that of the dogs he meets! Not to mention you and Ray!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

RedDogs said:


> I'm sorry. That's a rough, I'll be interested in hearing what happens. They may be able to put you in contact with a veterinary behaviorist or vet specialist...
> 
> "Holding on" is not a trait specific to one breed type... and it's part of the predation cycle (..."DOGS: by Lorna and Ray Coppinger has a chapter on the predation cycle (....cycle? Path? I can't remember their terminology!)). My golden will do that with objects at times. Her really, seriously, cannot let go...he's stuck like that for a while. You can put cats on his head, drop bacon and steak in front of his nose.
> 
> ...


Thanks we love the little ********* we hope to get to the bottom of it but because he is a rescue we don't no his back ground.
He is good with food you can take it out his mouth and if we say NO he knows we mean it indoors its just other dogs not bitches we had just met another little JRT a bitch she was off the lead and he was fine with her no problems at all.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well Maggie, failing all else, remember........................teeth?!?! You know what i mean. No problem is unsolvable!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Well Maggie, failing all else, remember........................teeth?!?! You know what i mean. No problem is unsolvable!


Patsy i did say that to Ray it would take an lot for him to go back to DT bit me yes but not other dogs or my girls


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Maggie - I am so sorry to hear this.

Copper was male dog aggressive when I got him. That was one of the reasons the GR rescue would not take him.

He would grab and hold on. I could break it up with a waterhose or by grabbing his muzzle and prying his teeth apart since he never tried to bite me, but it was scary as all heck. He would not let go if you didn't hose him down or pry him off and I believe he is all golden so it is not breed based.

When was Blarney neutered? Was it recently? Copper was probably about 5 when I got him and he had not been neutered at that time. They said it would take a couple of months for the testosterone to get out of his system. 

It took about two years of training before he became "pretty" reliable around other males, but there were always ones that just set him off (and I have no idea why - they were not aggressive) and he would go for them.

My best guess is that he had not been socialized before I got him (the chain embedded in his neck was a HUGE clue) and he just did not know how to behave well. I could not let him off leash or even let him greet another male for years. He too has always been good with the ladies and most other males. It seems that friendly labs were the ones he hated the most!

You've gotten some good advice on here and I hope you can settle Mr. Blarney down. I know you love him and the girls do too. Good luck!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Is he drawing blood or just being a butt head? If he's not drawing blood, he is more about the spat than a real fight. When they mean it, they mean it and draw blood. I'm sorry, it stinks to have an unsociable dog. It may mean that you have to keep him on leash at all times. I would also consider NILIF, so he knows that you don't need him to be in control because you are in control.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry that Blarney was a bad boy today. Hopefully the behaviorist will have some answers for you and him. He has had so many new things going on in his life that maybe it is just alittle much for him so fast.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice i took him out this morning it was early and we don't meet any dogs.
Yesterday was like a step backwards he was doing so well  the other dog just had a nip on the nose so no blood really except Rays fingers.
We know not to tense up when we meet other dogs and i would say 7 out of 10 times he is ok but we don't know if maybe he has been attacked before and tends to be a bit on guard at the moments and Teresa he was castrated in December 2009 so maybe a few months time he will be better.
Dogs trust are coming round Friday and we think it may be a muzzle till we can trust him a bit more so :crossfing as he is such a lovely little dog really.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Maggie, so sorry that Blarney has blotted his copy book - think the muzzle idea might help, but I would go for the basket type muzzle as it allows the dog to pant and eat and drink if necessary. Was he on or off the lead when he attacked the other dogs? I would wait and see what the Dogs Trust says, it may be that he has a problem with Males as opposed to bitches.

Hope that you can get the little bugger sorted,


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Blimey Maggie I'm so sorry to hear this. I would definitely consider the muzzle for when you have to take him out, poor Ray, hope his bitten fingers will heal quickly...

At least the Dogs Trust should take this issue seriously and maybe help you by way of a behaviourist to solve the issue. A worrying time for you both....


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Maggie, so sorry that Blarney has blotted his copy book - think the muzzle idea might help, but I would go for the basket type muzzle as it allows the dog to pant and eat and drink if necessary. Was he on or off the lead when he attacked the other dogs? I would wait and see what the Dogs Trust says, it may be that he has a problem with Males as opposed to bitches.
> 
> Hope that you can get the little bugger sorted,


He was on a lose lead we can't trust him off just yet to many rabbit holes and badger sets he could get down but i am 99% sure he will be better when we can let him off the lead and was just having a little sniff then all hell broke lose and the other dog a very tiny JRT was also on the lead :crossfing its just dogs i hope not bitches as that morning we had just meet a JRT bitch she was off the lead and came straight upto Blarney no problem at all.
Dogs trust did say they had mixed him with other dogs but mainly bitches as you know he used to growl at Daisy but he has more or less stopped that now.

And Charlie bless her was trying to kiss everyone after the fight  how can you not love Charlie as naughty as she is.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

tanyac said:


> Blimey Maggie I'm so sorry to hear this. I would definitely consider the muzzle for when you have to take him out, poor Ray, hope his bitten fingers will heal quickly...
> 
> At least the Dogs Trust should take this issue seriously and maybe help you by way of a behaviourist to solve the issue. A worrying time for you both....


 
Tanya it really upset poor Ray and shook him up he has really taken to Blarney and still loves him i just hope we can sort him out it won't be for lack of trying and his fingers not to bad as we have always said we would rather get bitten then another dog get bitten we both have a few scars to show.
I am just thankfull the people with the other dog where understanding


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Maggie,
I am so sorry for you and Blarney.
We had a huge problem with Frankie but his wasn't about biting his was emotional, he would go from door to door window to window trying to get out. (he was chained to a pool deck 24/7) so that is what he wanted to be outside.
I tried everything holistic and then my vet recommended Prozac, he has been on it for almost 6 mo. and he is a changed dog.
He now wants attention and only goes to the door when he has to do his business.
We are reducing his medication to see how he reacts and so far so good.
Ask your vet what they think about some sort of medication for Blarney.

We felt just like you frustrated ,the poor sole didn't know what it was like to have a real home.

Let me know how you make, I will be thinking of You.

June


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It sure does sound like Blarney and Copper are alike in this instance.
Since Blarney (and Copper) is a rescue he quite likely wasn't properly socialized and since he didn't get neutered until he was an adult he has a setback there too. It took about 6 months for Copper to act like the testosterone was out of his system and it took a lot of work to get him to accept other males. I still don't know if he would accept another adult male on his home turf. He is good with puppies and bitches though. He was quite the bully boy when I first brought him home. He had two huge fights with my resident golden, but Chance outweighed Copper by 30 lbs so he won pretty quickly. Copper has never drawn blood - he just hangs on for dear life, but Chance drew blood both times and once quite badly. 

I did not have the forum for help/advice and pretty much just avoided other dogs until Copper learned obedience and I still was never completely comfortable around other dogs. I must admit - I still would be a little leery of him meeting another large male. He seems to consider the small ones beneath his notice (that would probably make Blarney mad all by itself).

I hope you find a way to get around this problem.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Maggie, were the girls around when this happened? Did Blarney feel like he had to protect them from this male dog? Just throwing this out there.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

They were there and they were saying hello to the other dog like they always do then they went to get a fuss forn the other dogs owner and Blarney sniffed the other dog then it all took off and the other woman was shouting to get Blarney off she was so afraid he was going to kill her dog its the first dog she has had and poor girl was so frightend.

It did wonder that i am just so glad my girls are so layed back and did not join in the fight.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad the girls did not join in. That would have been a nightmare!

Maybe they will teach Blarney better manners.

Did you hear from the Dog Trust people and get advice?

I'm sure Copper does not have staffie or pitbull in him and he grabs and hangs on too so don't be too worried about what Blarney might have mixed in there.


The little terrier mix my husband brought home a month ago is very, very different from my GRs and GRXs I've had. They just have a different personality. She ran away after a deer or rabbit when we went up the mountain Sunday. My hisband found her about a quarter mile from the house a couple of hours later. I'm going to have to learn a lot to deal with her. When Copper was young, he would run away and bring whatever he was chasing back to me, but he never just ran away completely.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes Teresa i have heard from dogs trust they were very good and going to come out to us Friday.
I am not worried what he is mixed with his ears look like he is a Pixie and he has piggy eyes bless him.lol
My Daisy used to love playing with a little staffie its just there jaws are so hard to get open.

I am taking him out at the moment and this morning he was quite good as dog trainners and people say you just have to catch them at the right moment and i did this morning he is still on the lead we could not let him off yet he may well make it to your place :uhoh:
At least when my Charlie used to disapear across the fields she was big enough to see and when i got close i could grab her tail 
I will keep you update but we do love the little monster


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggie, so sorry about what happened. Remembering back when my little Charlie was a young boy he never did like a lot of other dogs. I always had to keep him away. He did like the dogs we had in the house, Spice and Muffy...but they where girl's.

He also never liked men to much or any kind of hat on someone head, he would loose it. Acted like he was gonna attack.

As he got older, he did start to tolerate a few more dogs around him, well guess he didn't have a choice..LOL

No seriously he would grump and growl at the boys but never attacked them. They knew to get away from him when he wanted his peace.

He also never got used to a hole lot of other dogs on our walks, I had to keep him close to me when a dog came around.

I hope you can work this out, terriers are a lot different from goldens, they have a very strong will and try to get what they want.

Charlie was horrible the first couple of years:doh:


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this.

My pointer got attackted 2.5 years ago by a Rottweiler and ever since she is nifty around strange dogs. She even started a nasty fight once and for weeks I was scared to leave the house with her bc the other dogs owner called thr police on me. 

I am convinced it's mainly me because I get so scared when we walk up to another dog, that she picks up my fear. 

She is a great dog with my two Labs but I would never trust her around anyones dogs. It's sad because i can't take her to outings


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Claudia i won't mind just a growl as he used to growl at Daisy and Charlie but :crossfing him and Daisy best friends now and they play lovely together.
But i think its a dog thing he seems ok with bitches.
But because he was picked up off the street has he had to defend himself and tries to get in first ! i just don't no but this morning i met the stables dog she is a bitch and came running out barking within 3 attemps i had him under control but i still think he will be better when i can let him off the lead :crossfing.
He sure makes my Charlie look good  even though Charlie did empty someone's trash can yesterday when i turned my back .


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Retrieverlover said:


> I am so sorry to hear this.
> 
> My pointer got attackted 2.5 years ago by a Rottweiler and ever since she is nifty around strange dogs. She even started a nasty fight once and for weeks I was scared to leave the house with her bc the other dogs owner called thr police on me.
> 
> ...


This is why i am taking him out at the moment as we are afraid the vibes off my husband my travel down the lead although it worries me i try hard not to show it.
As you can see by the post he is a rescue and don't know his background but he is so good indoors and with my 2 Goldens both bitches.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It will take more time and be less fun because you can't let Blarney off lead, but he will come around.

I know I get stiff and nervous around other dogs. Now that Copper is an old guy, we don't have many problems thank goodness. Rescue guys do generally have special problems since they generally weren't raised well, but mine have all been worth the extra time and worry.

I'm glad to hear Charlie is making sure she stays in the limelight.:doh:


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> It will take more time and be less fun because you can't let Blarney off lead, but he will come around.
> 
> I know I get stiff and nervous around other dogs. Now that Copper is an old guy, we don't have many problems thank goodness. Rescue guys do generally have special problems since they generally weren't raised well, but mine have all been worth the extra time and worry.
> 
> I'm glad to hear Charlie is making sure she stays in the limelight.:doh:


Thank god for Charlie to make me laugh 

We are going to take him up to the tennis court this weekend where its safe and we are going to let him off the lead.
And 2 things he will come back for are food and his fluffy Duck so :crossfing


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

What fluffy duck is that then?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> Claudia i won't mind just a growl as he used to growl at Daisy and Charlie but :crossfing him and Daisy best friends now and they play lovely together.
> But i think its a dog thing he seems ok with bitches.
> But because he was picked up off the street has he had to defend himself and tries to get in first ! i just don't no but this morning i met the stables dog she is a bitch and came running out barking within 3 attemps i had him under control but i still think he will be better when i can let him off the lead :crossfing.
> He sure makes my Charlie look good  even though Charlie did empty someone's trash can yesterday when i turned my back .


Charlie wouldn't do that, would she..LOL, hoping you can get this little guy under control.

He sounds like a handful and I'm sure he will come around, he is loved and cared for at you're house.

Hopefully you can drop the lead soon, I found that's a lot of the problems with my dogs, others want to attack them when on a lead but play very nice off lead.:doh:


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> What fluffy duck is that then?


The one your brought for Daisy and Charlie he loves it he carries it all over the place and will come back for that.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

maggie1951 said:


> The one your brought for Daisy and Charlie he loves it he carries it all over the place and will come back for that.


 I thought so! Actually, it was for Charlie as I associate her with ducks (swimming) and Daisy with pheasants (hunting)!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Uh-oh. The little booger stole Charlie's duck? He'd better watch his back then.:

I hope things are settling down and the most you have to worry about is "What will Charlie do next to shake things up"?


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Uh-oh. The little booger stole Charlie's duck? He'd better watch his back then.:
> 
> I hope things are settling down and the most you have to worry about is "What will Charlie do next to shake things up"?


She legged it down a field today covered in snow with me and Ray and Daisy and Blarney running after her we could not see her because of the snow lucky she came back 
And Blarney was quite good today


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I think it's great she can still 'leg it'!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> I think it's great she can still 'leg it'!


She was cow we were sliding all over the place in the snow running after her  but i love that girl she sure makes me smile and laugh.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Blast! I was going to say instead of trying to pull him off squeeze his testicles and he would automatically let go. I know, not nice, but there are times when nice isnt the way to go.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> Blast! I was going to say instead of trying to pull him off squeeze his testicles and he would automatically let go. I know, not nice, but there are times when nice isnt the way to go.


Thanks goodness he loves Daisy he worships the ground she walks on


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

maggie1951 said:


> Thanks goodness he loves Daisy he worships the ground she walks on


 
We all love Daisy. Shes come a long way since that day she was delivered to us. Im so delighted that her early days are truelly forgotten now. She will be special forever!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> We all love Daisy. Shes come a long way since that day she was delivered to us. Im so delighted that her early days are truelly forgotten now. She will be special forever!!


Daisy is one very special girl  she lives life to the full now she loves going out and most of all she loves going away in the caravan.
Its all thanks to you for fostering Daisy.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lestorm said:


> We all love Daisy. Shes come a long way since that day she was delivered to us. Im so delighted that her early days are truelly forgotten now. She will be special forever!!


Having met Daisy a few times I agree with that. She is a very special girl living in a very special home. I Love Daisy Do Do (almost as much as Charlie!).


----------

